# NT's: What animal represents your type?



## stathamspeacoat (Dec 10, 2016)

lookslikeiwin said:


> Actually, INTPs could be octopodes. An octopus could represent either INT.


Agreed. 

People often forget how chewy we are. 



brightflashes said:


> I'm not an NT but I want to throw in squirrels. They are really clever.


I could see ENTPs as a squirrel. They're chaotically nimble and hoarders of info.


----------



## Ald52OnMyTonguePleas (Mar 3, 2017)

I said it else where ... the Q.


----------

